# Indian Women



## carmella25 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi guys I found a cool little site.  Its http://www.indianrapunzels.com/  they have pictures and mini clips of bunning, combing, and oiling their hair.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn!!!!


----------



## MonaRae (Oct 19, 2006)

--Neva!


----------



## Tee (Oct 19, 2006)

that is hair for days. dang.


----------



## kbragg (Oct 19, 2006)

WOW!  So _THAT'S_ where all that "Human Hair" at Sally's comes from!


----------



## buttaflye03 (Oct 19, 2006)

***running over to the site***


----------



## Ebonygurl00 (Oct 19, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> WOW!  So _THAT'S_ where all that "Human Hair" at Sally's comes from!



   

OMG, their hair is . There's no WAY that I could put up with all of that hair. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!! That's beautiful yet scary looking at the same time! 
Just goes to show we're all into hair...it spans across every nationality!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Oct 19, 2006)

I wanna know their regimens!!
I wonder if they henna.......


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 19, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I wanna know their regimens!!
> I wonder if they henna.......



Im sure they do.  I shop at the indian store sometimes.   And they have henna in the beauty section.


----------



## Enchantmt (Oct 19, 2006)

humm... mail order brides?  http://www.indianrapunzels.com/matrimonials.htm

Great site [email protected] Carmella


----------



## sweetcashew (Oct 19, 2006)

amr501 said:
			
		

> I wanna know their regimens!!
> I wonder if they henna.......


 
 I'm not an expert or anything but what I know of Indians is that their hair regimen is pretty simple. I grew up among them and I still live in a predominantly Indian neighborhood and I see that kind of hair everyday.
 They usually wash and condition with basic drugstore shampoo and conditioner (the cheaper the better cause a $20 bottle of conditioner will last one wash  )
  Air dry and coat the hair with coconut oil, put it in a braid or bun and go. The more modern Indians get their hair blow dried and flat ironed once a week at the salon and trimmed about once a month and their hair is still pretty long.
 Indians are blessed. If you take a strand of their hair and hold it between your hands and try to burst it it's like trying to burst wire. You're more likely to succeed in cutting your hands than bursting that strand.


----------



## amina kamal (Oct 19, 2006)

I wish I could get that kind of strength in my strands.  Sweetcashew, do you know what they use to strengthen their hair, is it purely genetics?


----------



## FlowerHair (Oct 19, 2006)

I know I had a "most-beautiful-hair-I've-ever-seen-shock" every day when I visited India! Every woman had the most pretty, gleaming, shiny, super thick and healthy hair. It was amazing! I had to turn my head in every direction just to catch those super long braids, thick as my arm...

Not to mention that some of them stepped out of shacks in the ghettos and looked as if they just had a shower at the Hilton! I admire all women who struggle and still come out beautiful like that.


----------



## Dannygirl (Oct 19, 2006)

i thinkf or the most part its gentics ..*stares at the hair*..  you know what id do with that tye of hair.. jeeze


----------



## ellennicole (Oct 19, 2006)

My grandmother, who was also a beauitician, used to travel to India alot. (It's a long story) Anyway, she would always bring back some powdery stuff to rinse our hair out with. I'm not sure what it was, but was reddish in color, and smelled really good.  It our hair really soft.   I can't for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## FeelinIt (Oct 19, 2006)

Girl you need to remember so I can go out and feed my pjism!

I think most of it is genetics.


----------



## Denim And Leather (Oct 19, 2006)

Years ago, I used to work with a lovely Indian lady who had hair almost down to her ankles!   She wore it in a thick braid most of the time, and I remember begging her on more than one occasion to wear her hair down, because I thought it was so pretty.

This is my favorite picture from that site, so far:


----------



## asubeauty (Oct 19, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I know I had a "most-beautiful-hair-I've-ever-seen-shock" every day when I visited India! Every woman had the most pretty, gleaming, shiny, super thick and healthy hair. It was amazing! I had to turn my head in every direction just to catch those super long braids, thick as my arm...
> 
> Not to mention that some of them stepped out of shacks in the ghettos and looked as if they just had a shower at the Hilton! I admire all women who struggle and still come out beautiful like that.


 
I had the same experience in India.  One of my friends there told me that longer hair is more traditional there, but now that it is getting more influenced by western culture, women are cutting their hair more.  

I was in India for an entire summer, and I never saw a woman with bad looking hair,  even if it wasn't long. It was always thick and shiny.


----------



## beyondcute (Oct 19, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! Okay now I KNWO I want midback hair at minmum. One long arse braid...


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Oct 19, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> WOW! So _THAT'S_ where all that "Human Hair" at Sally's comes from!


*DEAD*


----------



## sweetcashew (Oct 19, 2006)

amina kamal said:
			
		

> I wish I could get that kind of strength in my strands. Sweetcashew, do you know what they use to strengthen their hair, is it purely genetics?


 
 Their hair is naturally straight.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Oct 19, 2006)

ellennicole said:
			
		

> My grandmother, who was also a beauitician, used to travel to India alot. (It's a long story) Anyway, she would always bring back some powdery stuff to rinse our hair out with. I'm not sure what it was, but was reddish in color, and smelled really good.  It our hair really soft.   I can't for the life of me remember what it was.



Soapnut by any chance?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 19, 2006)

kbragg said:
			
		

> WOW! So _THAT'S_ where all that "Human Hair" at Sally's comes from!


that's hilarious!


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2006)

This bun is stunning!!!!!    :


----------



## sweetwhispers (Oct 19, 2006)

The weird thing is a LOT of Indian women have naturally frizzy/curly hair. When i was little i thought that all indian women had straight hair. How wrong i was


----------



## JustKiya (Oct 19, 2006)

*LOL* 

I have an Indian coworker who gets a relaxer on the REGULAR, because her hair is a bit kinkier than she likes. 

I wonder how much of the strength/shine is from using henna? 

*makes a note to check out other indian hair herbs*


----------



## Lucia (Oct 19, 2006)

amina kamal said:
			
		

> I wish I could get that kind of strength in my strands. Sweetcashew, do you know what they use to strengthen their hair, is it purely genetics?


 
They use henna all the time, don't cut their hair, just trimms, oilling and scalp massage, eat fresh foods-fast food ouside the US is a luxury so poor people may not eat alot but they eat right, no pressing and no heat and no chem's period. 
I have freinds who are Indian and don't do the traditional things to their hair, I've met Indian girls and guys who relax their hair to get the straight look, don't use oil shamppo daily and MY hair's longer than theirs and they've never had a super thick butt-length braid. FYI: most Indians actually have naturally wavy hair and brush it straight, then curly/kinky type 3-4 hair, then naturally straight hair is the minority but it's what they were told to like by the Vikings when they started the caste system way back based on them white-blonds with straight hair being the highest then mixtures inbetween, royalty then the original black indians with kinky hair and dark skin at the bottom. Whites and Asians have been mixing with Indians for centuries upon centuries to get the look they have now


----------



## Isis (Oct 19, 2006)

I love those pictures!  I wonder how often they wash their hair. :scratchch


----------



## KiniKakes (Oct 19, 2006)

That site was so cool! There are some beautiful heads of hair on there, thats for sure!

I was reading thru it and, dang, those women who run the site are _not happy_ that "modern" women are no longer keeping the tradition of long hair. I was also  at the link to where "long haired women only" can sign up to find a husband.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, that site is inspirational.  Those are some beautiful heads.  I'm really fascinated with the whole notion of Indian haircare.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 20, 2006)

I found this on one website:


Remedies for hair problems | Hair treatment | Basic hair care tips *NATURAL TIPS FOR HEALTHY HAIR*​*For Dandruff*

[COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]Massage[/COLOR][/COLOR] the Scalp with pure coconut oil. This will also help for growth of [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]hair[/COLOR][/COLOR].
Apply coconut oil which has been boiled with small onions. Wash it off with a mixture of green gram powder and water drained from cooked (boiled) rice.
Apply a mixture of almond [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]oil[/COLOR][/COLOR] and gooseberry juice with finger tips on the scalp.
Apply the warm mixture of [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]olive [COLOR=blue! important]oil[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR], lemon juice and coconut oil. Do a steam -towel- wrap for 15 minutes and wash the hair with a [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]shampoo[/COLOR][/COLOR].
Apply a paste of fenugreek and mustard to the scalp.
Mix Shikakai powder with the water drained from the cooked rice and wash the hair with it.
Crush  the leaves of five petal hibiscus [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]flower[/COLOR][/COLOR] and take the juice. Wash the hair with this [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]juice[/COLOR][/COLOR].
Heat the oil with a little camphor. Apply the oil in the scalp and massage for 10 minutes. After 30 minutes wash the hair with a [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]herbal[/COLOR][/COLOR] shampoo. Do the steam -towel- wrap for 15 minutes.
*For Healthy and Shiny hair*

It is better to apply castor oil for a healthy growth of hair.
Wash hair with [COLOR=blue! important][COLOR=blue! important]tea[/COLOR][/COLOR] once in a week.
Apply besan in the hair and wash it with water drained from the cooked rice.
Soak a handful of gooseberry in a cup of milk for two hours. Make it as a paste and apply in the hair.
Apply the mixture of an egg white, 2 spoon of castor oil, 1 spoon glycerin, in the scalp and hair. Wash it after some time.
Massage hair with warm coconut oil an hour before washing. Let it soak. Cover your head with a hot towel and wash your hair after an hour or so. 
Boil a few hibiscus flowers in coconut oil. Filter and use this hair oil to control hair loss and thinning.
Do a 'steam-towel-wrap' once in a while, if your cuticles are damaged, as this steaming opens out the pores and absorbs the oil.
Deep condition with curd, beer and egg. 
Mix a little vinegar in warm water and rinse your hair with this solution. This will add bounce to dull and lifeless hair.
Soak 1 teaspoon fenugreek in curd and keep it for a night. Have it in the next morning.
Boil coconut oil with the juices of curry leaves, basil, hibiscus flower and gooseberry. Apply on hair, keep it for sometime and rinse.
Egg white and curd is a good conditioner for hair. 
Take a cup of coconut and mustard oils. Soak half a cup of curry leaves in the oil mixture and keep it for a night. Next morning, heat on a slow fire till the curry leaves turn crisp. Remove from heat and add two to three camphor balls. Allow oil to cool and then strain. Apply oil to hair roots using cotton wool along the parting and massage in circular movements. Leave the oil overnight and shampoo the next morning. Repeat twice a week. 
Add a lemon peel to a 'shikakai' and 'amla' mixture while washing your hair.
*For Graying*

Take a little Mehandi , an egg, juice of  half a lemon, one table spoon of instant coffee powder. Mix it together and apply on the hair. Wash it after 45 minutes.
Boil one cup of dried gooseberry with 4 cups of water. Add a pinch of sugar in it. Keep boiling till the quantity of the liquid reduces to one cup. Mix 2 cups of Mehendi, an egg, juice of a lemon and the gooseberry solution and apply on hair. Wash the hair after two hours.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Oct 20, 2006)

ellennicole said:
			
		

> My grandmother, who was also a beauitician, used to travel to India alot. (It's a long story) Anyway, she would always bring back some powdery stuff to rinse our hair out with. I'm not sure what it was, but was reddish in color, and smelled really good. It our hair really soft. I can't for the life of me remember what it was.


 
Does any of these sound familiar? This was found on a site as well...

In _*India*_, aritha and shikakai powder are used to wash hair and as they do not have any chemicals, there are no side effects.  A paste of urad dal and fenugreek powder is very good for the hair.


----------



## keluric (Oct 20, 2006)

All I know is that indian hair products are GREAT.  Ayurveda is where it's at.  They understand that oil is important to hair health.. I can't tell you how many barely-walking indian kids I've seen in the markets with heads SOAKED in oil.  It also makes their hair darker from a very young age.  My boyfriend's mother is east indian and she doesn't henna but she uses a lot of coconut oil.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 20, 2006)

FlowerHair said:
			
		

> I know I had a "most-beautiful-hair-I've-ever-seen-shock" every day when I visited India! Every woman had the most pretty, gleaming, shiny, super thick and healthy hair. It was amazing! I had to turn my head in every direction just to catch those super long braids, thick as my arm...
> 
> Not to mention that some of them stepped out of shacks in the ghettos and looked as if they just had a shower at the Hilton! I admire all women who struggle and still come out beautiful like that.


 
I know what you mean.  I live in an indian community.  Their hair is so gorgeous.  I asked this indian how did she grow her hair so long. She says she never cut it.  Her hair or ends didnt look unhealthy at all.  It was shiney and almost to the floor and super thick.    

We have tons of indian markets around here. And I'll ask what oils to use.  Im going to start asking them more questions about their hair regimens.


----------



## keluric (Oct 20, 2006)

Amla, neem, coconut, red castor oils.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 20, 2006)

Isis said:
			
		

> I love those pictures! I wonder how often they wash their hair. :scratchch


 
I believe they wash every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## carmella25 (Oct 20, 2006)

keluric said:
			
		

> All I know is that indian hair products are GREAT. Ayurveda is where it's at. They understand that oil is important to hair health.. I can't tell you how many barely-walking indian kids I've seen in the markets with heads SOAKED in oil. It also makes their hair darker from a very young age. My boyfriend's mother is east indian and she doesn't henna but she uses a lot of coconut oil.


 
Tell me about it.  I love their Ayurveda oils.  And I can get a big bottle for 4 bucks at the indian market.  And a little goes along way.


----------



## bablou00 (Oct 20, 2006)

All I can say is WOWWWWWWWWWOWOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! I want my hair to bun up like that. It looks so strong and healthy like someone can swing on it. One of these days ladies one of these days!!!


----------



## Plenty (Oct 21, 2006)

sweetcashew said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert or anything but what I know of Indians is that their hair regimen is pretty simple. I grew up among them and I still live in a predominantly Indian neighborhood and I see that kind of hair everyday.
> They usually wash and condition with basic drugstore shampoo and conditioner (the cheaper the better cause a $20 bottle of conditioner will last one wash  )
> *Air dry and coat the hair with coconut oil*, put it in a braid or bun and go. The more modern Indians get their hair blow dried and flat ironed once a week at the salon and trimmed about once a month and their hair is still pretty long.
> Indians are blessed. If you take a strand of their hair and hold it between your hands and try to burst it it's like trying to burst wire. You're more likely to succeed in cutting your hands than bursting that strand.


What an easy regimen.

I worked with an indian girl who did this.  ^^^

We should just steal their hair regimen and call it a day.


----------



## keluric (Oct 23, 2006)

Bublnbrnsuga said:
			
		

> Soapnut by any chance?


 
Probably aritha or shikakai.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 12, 2007)

bumping, i love the thickness of these head of hairs


----------



## alundra (Jun 12, 2007)

This is a great thread, especially all of the tips!!


----------



## imstush (Jun 12, 2007)

Great thread.  Their hair...so thick and shiny!  I stare at this Indian girl's hair at work.  I can't wait until my bun looks like that


----------



## Jas123 (Jun 12, 2007)

amr501 said:
			
		

> OMG!! That's beautiful yet scary looking at the same time!
> Just goes to show we're all into hair...it spans across every nationality!


My sentiments exactly


----------



## honeybadgirl (Jun 12, 2007)

wow...how much is too much though...


----------



## flowinlocks (Jan 15, 2009)

Bumping........ just for fun


----------



## shadylane21 (Jan 15, 2009)

O.K. so I wonder which one of these ladies hair I will be getting on my indian remy lace front in a couple of months LOL!


----------



## yellow08 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is just way too much hair...it's pretty though!


----------



## winnettag (Jan 15, 2009)

I go to the site every once in a while to drool over their hair....if only.


----------



## trj1922 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is what started me to thinking about Ayurveda.  I realized I never saw Indian women with booty hair!  I've always felt like you should go with the winners.  

I know a lot of it is genetic, but I'll capitalize on their hair care and see what I can see!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Jan 15, 2009)

I love these two!


----------



## SherryLove (Jan 15, 2009)

I would love the thickness of their hair but definitely NOT the length....smile...


----------



## infojunkie (Jan 15, 2009)

Great thread OP. I love admiring all the pics but I'm waaaayyy too lazy to maintain that much hair. I'd have birds nesting up in my head 'cause I can't imagine what h3ll wash day must be.

Wow!!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## Essensual (Jan 15, 2009)

Genetics aside...
...I think their regimens must be EXTREMELY simple, otherwise, why would so many women bother to grow their hair to suc great lengths.

I too am drooling of the thickness and the length. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Mrs.Green (Jan 15, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> I love these two!


 

 WOW even down to the nape hairs in the bun picture


----------



## Essensual (Jan 15, 2009)

Essensual said:


> Genetics aside...
> ...I think their regimens must be EXTREMELY simple, otherwise, why would so many women bother to grow their hair to suc great lengths.
> 
> I too am drooling of the thickness and the length. Very nice indeed!


 

...just thought I'd add...
I recently saw a documentary on PBS regarding India (here's the link: http://www.shoppbs.org/product/index.jsp?productId=3414391&clickid=body_bestsellers_txt) that implied that the first inhabitants of the southernmost part of India migrated along the shorelines from Africa. There's hope for my 4a/b napptural afterall!


----------



## BiRacialBarbie (Jan 15, 2009)

Yep.. Thats what my hair looks like right now.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jan 15, 2009)

It said ladies are available for photo sessions???? That has got to be a hair porn site, but their hair is long and beautiful.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 27, 2009)

I think it has less to do with genetics than it does healthy eating and living; low maintenance regimen and using natural products on the hair. Keep in mind that Henna  both strengthens and straightens the hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Jun 27, 2009)

Tee said:


> that is hair for days. dang.


 
I like your hair better, lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful! I'm  over their hair. I would love to see if I can ever have knee-length or longer hair. I'm not sure if I would have the patience to maintain it though.


----------



## ShantWhite (Jun 27, 2009)

CurlyMoo said:


> I think it has less to do with genetics than it does healthy eating and living; low maintenance regimen and using natural products on the hair. Keep in mind that Henna both strengthens and straightens the hair.


 
I agree with most of what you're saying here. But I also believe climate plays a significant role. I live in Michigan and have always had to tweak my regimen to comply with the weather, but when I lived in California for a few years, my hair thrived with very minimal maintenance. erplexed


----------



## myronnie (Jun 27, 2009)

lmao yes they have very thick and pretty hair 
~Jayasri


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 27, 2009)

I just fainted


----------



## Finally Free (Jun 27, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I just fainted


 


Hey... Are You Okay???
YES! YES! YES! They Have The Most Beautiful Hair!!!


----------



## Tee (Jun 27, 2009)

*Muffin* said:


> I like your hair better, lol.


OMG Muffin.  You just made my day.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 28, 2009)

Definately not JUST genetics. I grew up in an Indian community.. 90% of my friends are Indian and I know a lot of them who want longer/thicker hair but are doing Western type regimens to achieve that. In terms of length their hair grows pretty well (but their hair is never that short to begin with so its not a good marker) but the thickness and health I see is just not there. Even the ones with thick hair, it could probably be thicker if they followed a more "South Asian" regimen (but I guess it's an "in-thing" to be more Westernized, doing it may be considered FOB-ish ). so there is definately something to this Ayervedic (sp?) thing and natural hair care  I'm definately keeping up .

*writes note to self to pick up some Henna sometime this week *






My favourtie ^^  Her hair is like silk!


----------



## Urban (Jun 28, 2009)

Love the photos... but man... I think there's a bit more to this site than they make it out to be. Check out the forum.... I think it more caters to men who have a long hair fetish. They even have a service where they let the men oil, brush, braid their hair etc... ewww


----------



## soonergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

wow!!!! so beautiful!!


----------



## andromeda (Jun 28, 2009)

Bri505 said:


> Definately not JUST genetics. I grew up in an Indian community.. 90% of my friends are Indian and I know a lot of them who want longer/thicker hair but are doing Western type regimens to achieve that. In terms of length their hair grows pretty well (but their hair is never that short to begin with so its not a good marker) but the thickness and health I see is just not there. Even the ones with thick hair, it could probably be thicker if they followed a more "South Asian" regimen (but I guess it's an "in-thing" to be more Westernized, doing it may be considered FOB-ish ). so there is definately something to this Ayervedic (sp?) thing and natural hair care  I'm definately keeping up .



I agree with you.  I was thinking about the many Indian women I know from Trinidad and Guyana who don't use ayurvedic practices (or healthy practices, for that matter) and I would say that while most of their naturally grows long, thickness and health of hair is a whole other issue.   It's all about taking care of what you're naturally given, but I think women like those on the website acheive the unbelievable thickness, health and shine by taking care to another level with ayurveda and protective styling.


----------



## HeShotMeBangBang (Jun 28, 2009)

They also use a brahmi oil for long hair. I love Indian people's hair. I wonder if our hair can grow that long.


----------



## jennboo (Jun 28, 2009)

So no one here but me thinks this is like 99.9% genetics?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Jun 28, 2009)

The lady of the month has some beautiful hair and her ENDS look good!  I hate raggedy endds.


----------



## ArrrBeee (Jun 28, 2009)

It seems like all that hair would give you a headache.


----------



## bedazzled (Jun 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> So no one here but me thinks this is like 99.9% genetics?



I think the lengths they can achieve are genetics. Not everyone can grow hair to their feet. But in no way am I implying "All indian girls have hair to their feet cause its genes.." ..im sure some of these LHCF gals could grow hair to their feet if they wanted to as well. But IDK what 3 or 4 type (especially 4a/4b) would be sane enough to have feet length hair. Could you imagine the detangle sessions?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 28, 2009)

ShantWhite said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying here. But I also believe climate plays a significant role. I live in Michigan and have always had to tweak my regimen to comply with the weather, but when I lived in California for a few years, my hair thrived with very minimal maintenance. erplexed


 
Actually I agree that climate does play a role in the health of hair. I wasn't thinking about that and you reminded me of the fact that I have been wanting to move to California for over a year now. I think our hair thrives in warm weather. What part of Cali did you live in? Was it a dry heat or a moist heat? I think a moist heat is really good for our hair. I also think the warm/hot climates keep the blood circulating which aids in hair growth and health.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 28, 2009)

*If God is willing, I'm going to grow my hair very long...maybe like the first woman pictured and then chop it off to hip length for charity or for a child that needs a wig.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 28, 2009)

jennboo said:


> So no one here but me thinks this is like 99.9% genetics?


 

*No, I think part of it's genetics. I know from a valid source and someone who studies that stuff (trichology?) that the average person should be able to get to 24 inches if other factors are in place.* 

*Oh, the source is growafrohairlong.com.*


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 28, 2009)

sweetcashew said:


> I'm not an expert or anything but what I know of Indians is that their hair regimen is pretty simple. I grew up among them and I still live in a predominantly Indian neighborhood and I see that kind of hair everyday.
> They usually wash and condition with basic drugstore shampoo and conditioner (the cheaper the better cause a $20 bottle of conditioner will last one wash  )
> Air dry and coat the hair with coconut oil, put it in a braid or bun and go. The more modern Indians get their hair blow dried and flat ironed once a week at the salon and trimmed about once a month and their hair is still pretty long.
> Indians are blessed. *If you take a strand of their hair and hold it between your hands and try to burst it it's like trying to burst wire. You're more likely to succeed in cutting your hands than bursting that strand*.



Yes, genetics.


----------



## Casarela (Jun 28, 2009)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bri505 said:


> Definately not JUST genetics. I grew up in an Indian community.. 90% of my friends are Indian and I know a lot of them who want longer/thicker hair but are doing Western type regimens to achieve that. In terms of length their hair grows pretty well (but their hair is never that short to begin with so its not a good marker) but the thickness and health I see is just not there. Even the ones with thick hair, it could probably be thicker if they followed a more "South Asian" regimen (but I guess it's an "in-thing" to be more Westernized, doing it may be considered FOB-ish ). so there is definately something to this Ayervedic (sp?) thing and natural hair care  I'm definately keeping up .
> 
> *writes note to self to pick up some Henna sometime this week *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2009)

Miss*Tress said:


> I love these two!



OMG!!!!   :faints:


----------



## Auburn (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah so, this is absolutely gorgeous but even this type of hair has disadvantages.  While it looks healthy and stuff, it doesnt old styles. curls, & waves well.  This is making me appreciate my hair so much right now.  I can go for a curly look NATURALLY, style it, or I can straighten it so that it LOOKS almost as silky too


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Jun 30, 2009)

hahaha! The blog comments are so funny! A bunch of men saying 'i long for the day i can oil and braid such long hair' lol. In a way it's cute that these men love long hair and want to braid it but it is also kind of freaky...i wouldn't mind SO obsessing over my hair though


----------



## Urban (Jun 30, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> hahaha! The blog comments are so funny! A bunch of men saying 'i long for the day i can oil and braid such long hair' lol. In a way it's cute that these men love long hair and want to braid it but it is also kind of freaky...i wouldn't mind SO obsessing over my hair though



Mentioned something similar a few pages back. This site is sick! lol. Just go to the forum. Men begging for details about how other guys washed and oiled one of the ladies hair. Asking 'about how you keep yourself control while doing it.  The site caters to men with a long hair fetish. They pay to download videos and also pay to actually go in and to the braiding, washing etc  I hope people from elsewhere don't think we're looking at this site in the same light.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW................I want long hair but not this long. Can you imagine trying to walk with your hair down that long? Can you say 'trip and fall!'

Very pretty though. I wish their where some indian stores around me....


----------



## lexielex (Jul 6, 2009)

Urban said:


> Mentioned something similar a few pages back. This site is sick! lol. Just go to the forum. Men begging for details about how other guys washed and oiled one of the ladies hair. Asking 'about how you keep yourself control while doing it.  The site caters to men with a long hair fetish. They pay to download videos and also pay to actually go in and to the braiding, washing etc  I hope people from elsewhere don't think we're looking at this site in the same light.


  Yeah I was looking for that answer it IS A FETISH site.eeeeewwww but beautiful hair.


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not going to lie. I would be very pleased if my hair grew this long. I am not sure if I would keep it that long, but if I could enjoy that length for a few months, I would.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Jan 17, 2010)

jennboo said:


> So no one here but me thinks this is like 99.9% genetics?


 
Bumping. I do, but I also think that their hair care helps. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## whitedaisez (Jan 17, 2010)

wow, beautiful


----------



## Shun34 (Jan 17, 2010)

I wonder who often they wash their? I bet they don't wash it as often as some of us wash ours.


----------



## Almaz (Jan 17, 2010)

Its a hair fetish site


----------



## orchidgirl (Jan 17, 2010)

I came across this sit a while back, they have nice long  hair, but creeped me out after awhile. I agree with Almaz - its a hair fetish site..they are also on youtube....


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 17, 2010)

most of the time they grow the hair that long to sell it.


----------



## Lexib (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG, these women have INCREDIBLE hair...but some of them could chop a foot or two off.  I mean seriously


----------



## Evo-ny (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd love hair that long if I could wear it in a way that didn't give off the "Cousin It" vibe!  *jealous!*


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 20, 2010)

ShantWhite said:


> I agree with most of what you're saying here. But I also believe climate plays a significant role. I live in Michigan and have always had to tweak my regimen to comply with the weather, but when I lived in California for a few years, my hair thrived with very minimal maintenance. erplexed


 
I am becoming a believer in the climate playing a significant role in the hair growth of not only India but in all of Asia... I am currently living in South Korea... the humid climate is similar to that of India. My diet has changed to about 80% Asian now, and I am a 95% ayurevada user here as well. My hair is growing like a weed!!! It has never grown as fast as it is growing now. The thickeness is picking up the pace as well. I started this year out in January in the Hip Length Challenge. I was almost hip length then... since then I have rapidly moved through hip length to brushing tailbone length... and believe it or not... I am about to blow through that...unbelievable. I still needed to work on thickness because of prior years damage, but even that has picked up speed and the thickening processes is now taking off as well... The next update for HL Challenge is in June so I will hold off complete buy in until then.... but I am leaning toward a 100% agreement in your comment about climate which also should included their diet and hair herbal hair products.... This is an interesting revelation.... I am in awe!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet all that hair is REALLY heavy!! Its pretty but i bet its literally a pain in the neck!!


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, in no way would I be interested in having hair that long.   No way.


----------



## Taina (Apr 21, 2010)

Even if my hair has the ability to grow that long (as all the pictures posted before), i will not let it grow that much, is pretty and everything but too long  i cant imagine how many hours i will be detangling my hair ;D


----------



## Lynnerie (Apr 21, 2010)

Indian women have stong strands that are unbreakable. I wonder if I step up my henna game if my stands will strengthen because I do believe that is a major contributer of why their hair grows so long. My strands are fragile. 

I also used to go to this Indian grocery store and I told the clerk I wanted to grow my hair out. She suggested using henna and to oil my hair with coconut oil at night. She was an older woman with a long thick braid. (Notice they always wear those long thick braids.- protective style)


----------



## Mrs.Green (Apr 21, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I am becoming a believer in the climate playing a significant role in the hair growth of not only India but in all of Asia... I am currently living in South Korea... the humid climate is similar to that of India. My diet has changed to about 80% Asian now, and I am a 95% ayurevada user here as well. My hair is growing like a weed!!! It has never grown as fast as it is growing now. The thickeness is picking up the pace as well. I started this year out in January in the Hip Length Challenge. I was almost hip length then... since then I have rapidly moved through hip length to brushing tailbone length... and believe it or not... I am about to blow through that...unbelievable. I still needed to work on thickness because of prior years damage, but even that has picked up speed and the thickening processes is now taking off as well... The next update for HL Challenge is in June so I will hold off complete buy in until then.... but I am leaning toward a 100% agreement in your comment about climate which also should included their diet and hair herbal hair products.... This is an interesting revelation.... I am in awe!!!!!


 
Detailed regimen please


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Taina said:


> Even if my hair has the ability to grow that long (as all the pictures posted before), i will not let it grow that much, is pretty and everything but too long  i cant imagine how many hours i will be detangling my hair ;D



Same here! Oh the frizz alone would drive me to tears LOL


----------



## Janet' (Apr 21, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Same here! Oh the frizz alone would drive me to tears LOL



I agree!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mrs.Green said:


> Detailed regimen please


 
I have posted my daily diet and regime on the HL Challenge Board. Here is the  Link:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424352&page=42

I am following an Indian Hair Care routine, an Asian Diet and exercise, and the Climate is doing the rest.....


----------



## Mrs.Green (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Candy


----------



## Mane Event (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting revelation! 

Which would make sense with something I read a while back. I was doing some internet browsing (of course about hair). I read somewhere that this lady experimented with a her hair dresser's suggestion to wear shower caps whenever she was at home, even while she sleeps to promote faster growth. 

Now of course, I didn't think much of it....
    1. I don't do hair salons for obvious reasons...
    2. I could not find anything on LHCF to validate this claim 

Of course the idea was to create a humid-like environment but I've always been under the impression that humidity is great for moisture aka retention (not necessarily faster growth). 

I have yet to try this "experiment," but according to her blog she slept in a shower cap every night and needed a relaxer after 2.5 weeks versus her normal 4-5 weeks. 

My question is this:
humidity = faster growth? or humidity = moisture/rentention (or both?) 
I'm confroosed  perplexederplexed


----------



## Ruby True (Apr 22, 2010)

Almaz said:


> Its a hair fetish site



Gives a whole new meaning to the words " hair porn"


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mane Event said:


> Interesting revelation!
> 
> Which would make sense with something I read a while back. I was doing some internet browsing (of course about hair). I read somewhere that this lady experimented with a her hair dresser's suggestion to wear shower caps whenever she was at home, even while she sleeps to promote faster growth.
> 
> ...


 
*According to this article, humidity + the moisture it creates + warm weather, will make your hair grow faster during that time.....i.e. season. Mix that with a health diet and exersize.... you got it!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Does cutting your hair make it grow? *

*http://www.helium.com/items/966210-does-cutting-your-hair-make-it-grow*

*by Mikyle Threats*





Cutting hair does NOT make it grow. What cutting your hair DOES do is maintain a nice, shiny, healthy head of hair. Hair is an appendage of the scalp. Just like nails once it grows to a certain length it is dead. This is the reason why you can cut it and it does hurt you or cause you to bleed. The hair no longer has feelings, as it lacks nerve endings. Cutting is essential to maintaining healthy hair. There's nothing worse than seeing a long head of hair and it is split from the ends to middle of the shaft. For cosmetic purposes alone you should have your hair trimmed at the least every 6-8 weeks - not cut, but trimmed.



Hair that is growing at a normal rate will grow approximately 1/2 inch a month. *During warmer months hair tends to grow a little faster when feed by moisture or humidity,* than in cold, dry winter months. If you were to trim your hair every month and a half your hair would grow faster than you were having trimmed. In the long run you win. So the question remains....what will make my hair grow? The answer comes from within.
The key to growing your hair lies in your diet and the nutrients you put into your body. If you don't have a very good diet regime you may want to supplement your diet with a multivitamin. Multivitamins contain a plethora of essential vitamins and mineral needed to produce healthy hair and healthy body. As a hairdresser recent studies show that a healthy dose of biotin contributes to the growth of hair. Other key "hair-growing" vitamins are vitamins A, D, & E. These vitamins are vital to creating healthy hair, skin, and nails.
Another key element is exercise. Exercise helps to improve the body's circulation of blood. Blood is how the nutrients we take in get to the different parts of our body. Not only does moving your body improve your health overall, but it can also give you a healthy mane. Regular scalp manipulations and application of a quality moisturizing conditioner, will make your hair full of live and body, which we all strive for. 
Keeping your hair smooth and free of excess frizz will reduce the amount of splitting that can occur with everyday styling and damage we can cause to our hair. Wonderful hair smoothing products will contain ingredients such as, silicone or dimethicone. These two ingredients are the equivalent of putting sun block on in the summer and a coat in the winter. They protect your hair, keep the cuticle flat, and make your hair smooth and easy to comb.


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Apr 22, 2010)

I work with a lot of Indian women some American born and most still have very very long hair, so that theory doesn't always hold tru. I think it's more genetic b/c even the little girls hair is very long and they live here.


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 22, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> I work with a lot of Indian women some American born and most still have very very long hair, so that theory doesn't always hold tru. I think it's more genetic b/c even the little girls hair is very long and they live here.


 
I won't argue that!....but hair in general will grow under certain conditions...i.e. climate... not saying you'll have Indian Hair... just that your hair will have some benefits....


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Apr 22, 2010)

Candy828 said:


> I won't argue that!....but hair in general will grow under certain conditions...i.e. climate... not saying you'll have Indian Hair... just that your hair will have some benefits....


 
I am gonna take advantage of the humidity this summer then. I usually avoid it but this year I will break out the plastic caps!


----------



## Spiffy (Apr 22, 2010)

Their diet does help their hair grow. I lived with one of my Indian friends and she used to cook for me a lot and that along with the humid summer climate made my hair grow really well. Whenever she would go to India for a month or two at a time, her hair would be noticeably longer from that short time period.


----------



## ***BlessedMom*** (Apr 24, 2010)

Spiffy said:


> Their diet does help their hair grow. I lived with one of my Indian friends and she used to cook for me a lot and that along with the humid summer climate made my hair grow really well. Whenever she would go to India for a month or two at a time, her hair would be noticeably longer from that short time period.


 
I guess everyone is different b/c I eat authentic Indian cuisine on a regular basis and spent two months in India with my Indian bff and both of us have regular growth, although hers naturally grows faster b/c of her Indian genes.


----------



## bklyncurly (May 7, 2010)

sgmom2 said:


> I am gonna take advantage of the humidity this summer then. I usually avoid it but this year I will break out the plastic caps!


 
Does anyone know if using a steamer would also work? Its really humid here, but not until June/July.

Thanks!


----------



## coolsista-paris (May 7, 2010)

i never sayw this post and.....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!! come on look at that hair they got!  i want some (not that long but want some). i bet some of them end up selling their hair, or giving it to god at the temple. well,its beautiful.

im gonna start doing henna!


----------

